# fisher minute mount install questions



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

I've started a few threads the last week or so. This is my first plow, and I have gotten great help. Thanks to all.

I'm installing a used Fisher Minute Mount SEHP with relay style wiring on a 2000 silverado 1500. It has 2 plugs. One with two pins and one with nine.

I had to order a different headlight harness and it hasn't arrived yet, but I have everything else hooked up.

I thought the plow would function without the relays or headlight harness, so I plugged it in today, and here's what happened:

I hooked up the 2 plugs (2 pin) and (9 pin). The light went on on the joystick, but the plow wouldn't move at all, and motor didn't make any noise.

I ran jumper cables directly from the truck battery to the plow motor, and the motor ran and the plow angled all the way right, so the motor works, 

I used a test light to check the motor relay (solenoid). With the truck running, plugs hooked up, and joystick turned on, The test light lit on both small terminals (with orange/ black wire, and brown/ red wire), and the large terminal with fat red wire from the battery, but no power on large terminal with the black/red wire that goes to the plow motor.

Like I said, I don't have the light harness and relays hooked up yet, but I don't think that should matter. I didn't actually hook the plow onto the truck either, just plugged it in. 

Any ideas? Help? Insight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait till you get it all hooked up


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

alohazabel;1685613 said:


> I've started a few threads the last week or so. This is my first plow, and I have gotten great help. Thanks to all.
> 
> I'm installing a used Fisher Minute Mount SEHP with relay style wiring on a 2000 silverado 1500. It has 2 plugs. One with two pins and one with nine.
> 
> ...


The small terminal with black/orange should have two wires on it, both black w/ orange. One form plow harness and one the battery neg to that terminal.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*thanks.*

that was the problem. I had the orange/black hooked to the hot side of the battery.

I switched it over to the ground, and I'll test it out in the morning. Hope I didn't mess anything up trying to operate it that way.


----------



## NHIngy (Nov 30, 2014)

alohazabel;1685846 said:


> that was the problem. I had the orange/black hooked to the hot side of the battery.
> 
> I switched it over to the ground, and I'll test it out in the morning. Hope I didn't mess anything up trying to operate it that way.


I'm in the same boat right now, did you ever get it to work without having the headlights hooked up?


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*yes*

let me know where you're at, and I'll see if I can help you out. I still have all the wiring diagrams and stuff that I used to get it working last year.


----------

